# Aquarium - corner 65 gallon - $375



## goldina (Aug 15, 2011)

*Aquarium - corner 65 gallon*

Beautiful, US quality, custom made from Florida 65 gallon Curved Corner Glass Aquarium with a stand.

INCLUDED:
- aquarium with built in stand
- heater
- timer
- lots of gravel Saechem the best substrate for planted aquarium
- decorations
- no light or filter


----------

